# prohormone vs steroid



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

how many steroid users have also used prohormones? how do u guys find they compare? i used t bullets which i found great. 14-16lbs on the 4 week cycle. found it far better than my experience of blue heart dianabol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

14-16lb of muscle?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

T-Bullets are great! I prefer them over dbol too


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

im on and off steroids since about 10years, tried nearly everything and the worse stuff ever was mdrol

absolutely no sex drive, "mdroll dick" i should say lol

stomach pain, cholesterol levels comepletly ****ed up

Gyno, and with gyno i emailed producer to ask if its progesteon or estrogen problem with mdrol, they answer that they not sure lol and most of people go both ways,

with stuff like epi, hdrol you probably wont be as bad but personaly i will never ever touch any of designer steroids


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

blue0eyes0 said:


> how many steroid users have also used prohormones? how do u guys find they compare? i used t bullets which i found great. 14-16lbs on the 4 week cycle. found it far better than my experience of blue heart dianabol.


T-bullets are steroids! Superdrol and mlmg are steroids and harsh ones at that.

I also prefer sd to dbol mate, ran both a few times and sd wins, but the sides are worse lol


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

the only difference between 'pro hormones' and steroids is that pro hormones is a balloon term used to cover legal steroids some of which are already active like superdrol, and those that need to pass the liver eg halodrol, but they will have the SAME (not literally the same but you know what i mean) effects as the steroids of old eg anavar and dbol


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

I did mass plax just before it was discontinued and put on more weight then any of my steroid cycles and was stronger. My weight after pc dwindled back to near enough the same and any strength kept was negligable.

Weras I've kept a lot of size and strength from my steroid cycles.

That's my experience, albeit I've just started some alpha one which converts to M1T as a kickstart so it should be fun an games soon.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Read this sticky, it will explain everything-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/49072-prohormones-designer-steriods.html


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

to breda, yes mate all muscle


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Yep Pro hormones are just steroids with something taken out the loop, which your body eventually adds back to make it complete again.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

u always run bullets c.hill or sd matrix or something? i didnt get any sides at all from bullets, loved them


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

All muscle? That's a big claim.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

im old fashion i do old fashion injectable AAS guess im just old school , also alot less toxic to the liver etc..... Safer & idk Pro-hormones never appeal to me at all. To each their own i guess.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

-awaits Ausbuilts input- (already know what he's going to say)


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

I think the best thing to do is look for whats going to give you the types of gains you want, with the least sides... then get a dumb mate to ginny pig them for ya hahahahaha :devil2: if he survives then you know it's time to feast mwahahahahaha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mey said:


> -awaits Ausbuilts input- (already know what he's going to say)


Don't think he's ran 'prohormones' mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Don't think he's ran 'prohormones' mate.


Think its more like he is waiting for Ausbuilt to tear PH a new @sshole :lol:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> im old fashion i do old fashion injectable AAS guess im just old school , also alot less toxic to the liver etc..... Safer & idk Pro-hormones never appeal to me at all. To each their own i guess.


I assume the OP is comparing oral steroids and oral OTC steroids. Not injectables and oral steroids since traditional or OTC oral steroids will have practically identical effects on the body


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Don't think he's ran 'prohormones' mate.


No he hasn't haha. But in every thread it's "they don't work".

Side note:got hdrol in my draw waiting to be used I a few months!!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Im on my first prohormone cycle now. I chose megavol and im up 4lbs in three days, running it for 3 weeks at 20mg a day(was gonna do 30mg) hopefully get a stone out of them.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

m118 said:


> I assume the OP is comparing oral steroids and oral OTC steroids. Not injectables and oral steroids since traditional or OTC oral steroids will have practically identical effects on the body


Ah sorry for that mate i think if people wanna run PH ok good for them, i just do not prefer them im old fashion iknow i would give PH more time to develop before i would try them , and as i understand PH are legal cause they do not start out as AAS but rather is converted through the aromatize enzyms in the body right? Thats how they avoid legal issues is it not?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Going to be running Megavol in a few weeks to kickstart my injectable cycle, i find it great for this and never affected my sex drive negatively. Makes me horny as **** with the test.

Do get really bad shin splints though and painful back pumps at times but worth it when you step on the scales and the strength gains are great.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

its pretty obvious they do work. yeah my question wasnt very specific. I know prohormones are steroids but like some people ask about tren vs deca ect i wanted to know people's personal experiences of prohormones vs illegal steroids. Like dbol vs bullets and any others u guys may have tried. Also yeah the claim that i gained 16lbs of muscle may not be completly true. What i can tell you is i went from 12st 10 to nearly 14 stone in less than 4 weeks with negligible change in bodyfat and i am now visibly much more muscular. also added an inch to my arms in this period. This was a while ago and no pct used. stayed at bout 14st till i started my new current cycle.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah sorry for that mate i think if people wanna run PH ok good for them, i just do not prefer them im old fashion iknow i would give PH more time to develop before i would try them , and as i understand PH are legal cause they do not start out as AAS but rather is converted through the aromatize enzyms in the body right? Thats how they avoid legal issues is it not?


Sort of, they arent legal because their inactive state (plus some are already active eg superdrol) but its because they arent specifically made illegal. IIRC specific steroids are, and not these ones and they're sold as dietary supps too


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> Im on my first prohormone cycle now. I chose megavol and im up 4lbs in three days, running it for 3 weeks at 20mg a day(was gonna do 30mg) hopefully get a stone out of them.


Well ten days on them now, scales say I'm up 10lbs, bumped upto 30mg yesterday. No side effects as of yet, I much prefer them to Oxys and dbol as I have no where near as much water retention and there very cheap. Will run another 11 days and see where I'm at.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes megavol is great stuff, annoys me when people call it a prohormone.

It is a very strong active steroid end of! I put virtually a pound a day on for 3 weeks then it stops, so never run longer than 3/4 weeks as pointless. Beware of the shin splits though as can be really bad if you walk a lot.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

tom1234 said:


> Yes megavol is great stuff, *annoys me when people call it a prohormone.*
> 
> It is a very strong active steroid end of! I put virtually a pound a day on for 3 weeks then it stops, so never run longer than 3/4 weeks as pointless. Beware of the shin splits though as can be really bad if you walk a lot.


well i call it a prohormone as thats the section i bought it under on cheap uk supplements. Im very impressed with it gains wise and so far no sides what so ever.


----------

